# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Ερώτηση προς όσους αντιμετωπίζουν θέματα άγχους κλπ.

## Elendar123

Καλησπέρα θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι... σχετικό με τις διαταραχές άγχους...
Έχω παρατηρήσει πως όσοι έχουν θέματα σοβαρού άγχους, έχουν συνήθως μαύρους κύκλους γύρω από τα μάτια...
Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν ισχύει σε εσάς κάτι τέτοιο... Θα εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα τις απαντήσεις σας 

Στάλθηκε από το K920 (CN) μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ορέστης

Σε ενα βαθμο ναι. Παντα ειχα λεπτο δερμα κατω απο τα ματια που κανει τα αγγεια να φαινονται. Αλλα και παντα ειχα αγχος.

----------


## elis

Δυο μαυροι κυκλοι κατω απο τα ματια κ μια καρδουλα χιλια κομματια

----------


## andreas86

> Δυο μαυροι κυκλοι κατω απο τα ματια κ μια καρδουλα χιλια κομματια


Είιιιιιιιιι χαχα

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## andreas86

Πέρα από την πλάκα, δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα γι'αυτό με τους μαύρους κύκλους, έχω άγχος αλλά ίσως πιάνει αυτους που το άγχος τους είναι στο ακραίο τι να πω, μήπως ένας λόγος είναι η αϋπνία τους λόγο άγχους, λέω εγώ δεν ξέρω!


Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## blackbird

> Πέρα από την πλάκα, δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα γι'αυτό με τους μαύρους κύκλους, έχω άγχος αλλά ίσως πιάνει αυτους που το άγχος τους είναι στο ακραίο τι να πω, μήπως ένας λόγος είναι η αϋπνία τους λόγο άγχους, λέω εγώ δεν ξέρω!
> 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Θέμα οργανισμού είναι/κληρονομικότητα. Εγώ έχω ιδψ (άρα έντονο άγχος) και ποτέ στη ζωή μου δεν είχα μαύρους κύκλους, ούτε σε περιόδους που κοιμόμουν ελάχιστα και είχα αϋπνίες. Απλά αυτοί που έχουνε την προδιάθεση το παθαίνουν με αυτές τις συνθήκες κυρίως.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ειδα στον υπνο μου οτι φοραγα μαυρο μακιγιαζ κατω απο τα ματια και οταν ξυπνησα αναρωτιομουν πως μου ηρθε κατι τετοιο. Lol! Μου πηγαινε ομως.

----------

